# Farrier



## ICE (Aug 4, 2011)

This is the kind of work the horde at Home Depot produces.  The homeowner wants me to walk the crew through installing a window.  The crew doesn't speak English.  She wants me to explain it to her so she can tell the crew what to do.

I had her ask the crew a few questions.  I asked if any of them had ever held job that required the use of a hammer.  All but one said Si.  He didn't think shoeing horses counted.  I'll put him in charge of supplies.


----------



## incognito (Aug 5, 2011)

With all the pictures you post I only want to know one thing. Where is all this happening? I want to make sure that none of my friends or family ever end up owning such ill constructed messes.


----------



## globe trekker (Aug 5, 2011)

incognito,

This type of work could occur anywhere! Anywhere that there is

no oversight of proper construction activities, ...no adopted or

enforced construction codes, ...no responsibility or accountability.

If an unknowledgeable homeowner hires construction work done,

and they have no idea of what is involved, ...who is going to ensure

that they are getting what they paid for? Who is accountable?

*"The only thing necessary for the triumph [of evil] is for*

*good men to do nothing."*

*                                                       - - Edmund Burke*

.


----------



## MarcusGeiser (Aug 5, 2011)

I wish homeowner would look past the initial savings and consider net energy loss over the life of the window. I wish every homeowner would require the contractor to pull permits. Level the playing field. But hey the economy is bad so if you get a deal and save $25 a window then let bubba come install your windows.

DISCLAIMER: Sorry if your name is Bubba and you do good work.


----------



## incognito (Aug 5, 2011)

This type of work could occur anywhere! Anywhere that there is

no oversight of proper construction activities, ...no adopted or

enforced construction codes, ...no responsibility or accountability.

Globe trekker you only have to take a look at the pictures that ICE posts to know that your statement is not entirely accurate. I have observed construction in various areas of the country with adopted codes and enforcement in which the overall construction was horrendous. The first that come to mind are Modesto,CA, Phoenix, AZ and Dallas TX.


----------



## KZQuixote (Aug 6, 2011)

I used to give presentations to subcontractors for the Home Depot on how to install windows and doors. One day I was in Las Vegas and told an audience that you could not replace a sliding glass door by just sawsalling off the nailfin and caulking in the new door. The cries of anguish and invective still ring in my ears. The issue went all the way to the corporate board room, but the Home Depot backed me up. Now did that come down to the field in every jurisdiction? Hell No! Salespeople live on commissions and the newest dumb contractor just walked into the Depot. Wonder how long he'll last before the Compliance Department kicks him off the list?

Actually I doubt that the HD pays commissions but you get the idea.

Bill


----------



## danhiman (Mar 3, 2012)

Nothing a little caulking can't take care.


----------



## ICE (Mar 3, 2012)

Binford propane powered caulking gun.


----------

